# Parking Portland vs. Brunswick



## Want to Ride (Nov 7, 2018)

I want to do a day trip from Maine to Boston and back. Which station in Maine has the best car parking situation?

Thanks


----------



## Maverickstation (Nov 9, 2018)

Either should work fine, Brunswick has a dedicated parking lot about 2 blocks from the station, and Portland has ample parking just outside the front door.


----------

